# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Murata Cheerleaders, balancing robots, Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Murata Cheerleader Robots Dance in Synchronization While Balancing on Balls 

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Movement of Murata cheerleader conference demo unit sphere

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Murata cheerleader section conference demo

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

In a bird's-eye view Murata cheerleader section conference demo

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Murata cheerleader section conference demo slalom run

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Murata's Robot Cheerleaders Achieve Highly Synchronized Dancing
—Showcasing advanced technologies for flawless stability and synchronization —
Murata Cheerleaders"

by Tsuneo Murata
September 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

Combined Exhibition of Advanced Technologies - CEATEC, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Murata Cheerleader Robots on inverted pendulum showcase sensors

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> Self-balancing on a ball by inverted pendulum, they dance synchronized, using sensors, cameras and perfect precision in the remote coordination, they demonstrate some of Murata's sensor components and innovation ability. You can watch the rest of the video to see some of Murata's sensors, energy harvesting demonstrations and more.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HWMBBF16: Murata’s Cheerleader Robots

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> Murata demonstrates wireless communications & sensors through dancing robots at Huawei Mobile Broadband Forum 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Murata Cheerleaders movie

Published on Oct 17, 2017

----------

